# Birthday Rod & Reel



## CLJB (Jan 8, 2013)

My dad's birthday is coming up on the 26th of March and he has expressed interest in getting a stronger rod and reel. His current setup is an Abu Garcia Impact 600 rod (7', 4-12lb) with a Shimano Sienna 4000 15lb braid - this set up isn't ideal as the reel doesn't fit particularly well on the rod.

I was thinking that rather than get a new outfit, I would buy a new lighter reel (a 3000 from Downriggershop, which I will check if it fits the current rod) for the current rod, and a new rod for the current reel.

One of my current outfits (middle strength) is a Shimano Sienna 4000 15lb braid & Catana 732 6-8kg, so I was thinking I would get him the Shimano Son Pro V2 Spin Rod - 7' 6-8kg, (which is the same rod in a different colour and name, thus I already know it is a nice combo).

My main query is whether a 15lb/6-8kg combo is enough to handle fish (such as kings) at places like Longy etc, when predominantly using SPs and a trolling.

Thanks.


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

Just get him a voucher


----------



## feelfree09 (May 5, 2009)

The 4000 sienna can easily run 30lb so maybe check out rods that can handle that too and obviously balances the reel too


----------



## CLJB (Jan 8, 2013)

eagle4031 said:


> Just get him a voucher


True, but a rod and reel is a far better present, and it shows you've put in effort & thought.


feelfree09 said:


> The 4000 sienna can easily run 30lb so maybe check out rods that can handle that too and obviously balances the reel too


The reel is already spooled with 15lb, however would it be worth getting a 30lb rod anyway? I have heard that when you play a fish properly, braid can handle fish double the weight of its rating.

Thanks guys.


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

CLJB said:


> eagle4031 said:
> 
> 
> > Just get him a voucher
> ...


Re voucher . I received $1200 worth last year -great fun deciding what to buy


----------



## CLJB (Jan 8, 2013)

eagle4031 said:


> Re voucher . I received $1200 worth last year -great fun deciding what to buy


 :shock: :shock: :shock: that sounds like heaven :lol: . Unfortunately I don't have 1.2k to spend.


----------



## CLJB (Jan 8, 2013)

Got him a 3000 reel from the Downrigger Shop, a Shimano Catana 661 10-15kg and a Shimano Sonic Pro 732 6-8kg. Respooled a 6000 Alivio with 30lb braid for the heavier rod, so now he will have 3 complete outfits for his birthday


----------

